
Sweden to to start housing new asylum seekers in tents, - draugadrotten
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/world/swedish-pm-says-asylum-nu/2180880.html
======
dalke
To draugadrotten, I found it odd that someone would link to an Asian news
source for information about Sweden, rather than a more local source like
[http://www.thelocal.se/20151009/tents-to-provide-shelter-
for...](http://www.thelocal.se/20151009/tents-to-provide-shelter-for-refugees-
in-sweden) which also gives more context.

So I looked at your history, which is more odd since I can't figure out why a
Scandinavian like yourself would post a link to Channel NewsAsia.

As it turns out, the text is from Reuters, which is a news service that
provides content to many newspapers and news sites. A better source for this
Reuters piece is therefore [http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/10/09/uk-
europe-migrants-...](http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/10/09/uk-europe-
migrants-sweden-primeminister-idUKKCN0S30YI20151009) .

I see from your history that you've done this before.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10095517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10095517)
considers your link to an FT article as "blogspam", because of FT's paywall
policies, and instead suggested you link to the original Reuters article.
Indeed, I cannot read the FT page you linked to, but I can read the one from
Reuters.

So as a suggestion, when you want to link to a Reuters piece in the future,
link to the actual Reuters one.

Regarding the topic, we need mandatory quotas for all European countries, now.
And the US should feel itself morally obligated to take in many more refugees
as well.

